# Banded Goose near Grand Forks



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Took this big sucker near Grand Forks on Monday. First band in ND!

Still waiting to get the email with all his info.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats, I shot one this year that was banded 525 miles south in Nebraska in June and I shot it in SE Nodak in Sept.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Got the certificate. The goose was banded in 2004 over in Langdon, Iowa. Basically 400 miles straight south. Pretty cool stuff. :beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! Been trying to chase those birds but they kept going to a posted corn field. Good to see someone shot em'!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice going Scott! :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Congrats on a fat goose and first ND band. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats on the band


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrats! You'll always remember that bird.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys...No doubt I wont forget this one...lol. But honestly its been a great year to remember! :beer:


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice Lanyard trophy! Way to go!


----------

